

Filipino startup working on remote iPhone music application - drm237
http://www.asianjournal.com/?c=186&a=21936
A Filipino software startup who quietly launched an online backup and recovery service for iTunes last month is also working on a homegrown web service that will provide Apple's iPhone users remote access to their iTunes library.
======
jamongkad
Drm237 are you by any chance filipino? Your submissions seem to be filipino
centric.

~~~
drm237
Haha, no...I'm American, I just thought it was an interesting story. A few
weeks ago , CNN had a good gallery of foreign startups and I though it was
interesting how we get so caught-up in the valley we sometimes forget that
there are things going on outside of it that can have huge impacts.

~~~
jamongkad
Oh yeah I saw that too! that was awesome wasn't it? I liked the Yelp clone
Burrp! I've signed for the service and started browsing the entries.

